# Pins abgefackelt bei AX760 Netzteil



## Lycos (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

bei meinem ATX 24-Pin Kabel sind zwei Pins (+12V / Masse) abgefackelt. D.h. ich bräuchte ein neues Kabel. Wie/woher bekomme ich das am schnellsten?

Danke & viele Grüße,
L.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2014)

Du solltest erst mal die Ursache ermitteln eher du auch das neue Kabel durchschmorst.


----------



## Lycos (30. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du solltest erst mal die Ursache ermitteln eher du auch das neue Kabel durchschmorst.


 
Hab ich schon. Das Mainboard war schuld. Ist schon getauscht. Funktioniert alles wieder bestens (mit dem geliehenen Kabel eines Freundes, der es aber wieder zurück haben will )


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal bei Caseking rein. vielleicht ist das dabei was du suchst.
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair


----------



## Bluebeard (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi Lycos,

registriere bitte kurz ein Konto über unser Kundenportal und schreibe mir ne PN mit der Emailadresse, die zur Eröffnung des Kontos genutzt wurde. Dann schicken wir dir ein Kabel zu.

Viele Grüße


----------

